# Please talk me out of the Fendi Sunshine shopper!



## fabdiva

I have been on a serious Fendi roll. Four pairs of shoes and the Zucca baguette in the last six weeks. I cannot stop thinking about the sunshine shopper but haven’t seen a lot of reviews or feedback. Please let me know your thoughts, good and bad. Yes, I know I said talk me out of it but I still want to hear the good stuff. LOL


----------



## lill_canele

Haha, well I don’t have the Fendi shopper myself but here are some things I think when I see it:

Pros
- quality of leather looks great, has structure and is sturdy
- beautiful warm color, versatile color too  
- great for carrying a lot of items and good for travel too

Cons
- looks big, maybe a bit bulky to carry? 
- with all the leather plus the size, how heavy is it on its own? How heavy can it get with more stuff inside, lol. I really don’t like heavy bags and I end up not reaching for them. 
- handles, while cool, sturdy, and look great, they’re hard plastic. They won’t be as comfortable as leather and if my hands get sweaty after holding for long periods of time, higher chance of slipping out or making it harder to grip the smooth surface
- both the bulky nature and size with the potential weight prevents me from getting too into this bag, it’s the same reason why I didn’t buy the Dior book tote, even though it looks so beautiful 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sferics

fabdiva said:


> I have been on a serious Fendi roll. Four pairs of shoes and the Zucca baguette in the last six weeks. I cannot stop thinking about the sunshine shopper but haven’t seen a lot of reviews or feedback. Please let me know your thoughts, good and bad. Yes, I know I said talk me out of it but I still want to hear the good stuff. LOL




I don't want to be mean but I think it's zero design but all logo/brand. 
For me this concept in general is not enough for "luxury".


----------



## GucciGoneWild

I just got the sunshine shopper!!! I actually got it specifically for traveling and just used it on a flight.  I love the look of the bag and LOVE the tortoise shell handles.  The bag by itself is very light but if you put a lot in it it’ll be heavy (which is like obvious lol) - I just roll mine on top of my carry on so it works for me.  Even by itself it’s manageable for travel by air but I wouldn’t use it as like an every day tote bag.  What color are you interested in?? I got the green!!


----------



## fabdiva

GucciGoneWild said:


> I just got the sunshine shopper!!! I actually got it specifically for traveling and just used it on a flight.  I love the look of the bag and LOVE the tortoise shell handles.  The bag by itself is very light but if you put a lot in it it’ll be heavy (which is like obvious lol) - I just roll mine on top of my carry on so it works for me.  Even by itself it’s manageable for travel by air but I wouldn’t use it as like an every day tote bag.  What color are you interested in?? I got the green!!


So I like the black, the white and the tan. But that green is BOMB! I’m in love with that damn color. Did you not see the title of this thread? You have convinced me to look at the green!  I want to use it for travel and as a work tote. Unfortunately, I spend a lot of time at the hospital with my son. So I need to haul a lot of crap back and forth. I bought the Neverfull for that purpose. But the straps sort of dig into my shoulders. I like the straps on the shopper. I am concerned about the weight though.


----------



## fabdiva

lill_canele said:


> Haha, well I don’t have the Fendi shopper myself but here are some things I think when I see it:
> 
> Pros
> - quality of leather looks great, has structure and is sturdy
> - beautiful warm color, versatile color too
> - great for carrying a lot of items and good for travel too
> 
> Cons
> - looks big, maybe a bit bulky to carry?
> - with all the leather plus the size, how heavy is it on its own? How heavy can it get with more stuff inside, lol. I really don’t like heavy bags and I end up not reaching for them.
> - handles, while cool, sturdy, and look great, they’re hard plastic. They won’t be as comfortable as leather and if my hands get sweaty after holding for long periods of time, higher chance of slipping out or making it harder to grip the smooth surface
> - both the bulky nature and size with the potential weight prevents me from getting too into this bag, it’s the same reason why I didn’t buy the Dior book tote, even though it looks so beautiful
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> This  definitely helps. And all the cons you mentioned are things that are currently holding me back. I don’t typically carry large bags or totes on a daily basis and have actually sold some of my larger bags. But it’s so pretty….lol


----------



## fabdiva

Sferics said:


> I don't want to be mean but I think it's zero design but all logo/brand.
> For me this concept in general is not enough for "luxury".


I totally get it. It’s not for everyone.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

fabdiva said:


> So I like the black, the white and the tan. But that green is BOMB! I’m in love with that damn color. Did you not see the title of this thread? You have convinced me to look at the green!  I want to use it for travel and as a work tote. Unfortunately, I spend a lot of time at the hospital with my son. So I need to haul a lot of crap back and forth. I bought the Neverfull for that purpose. But the straps sort of dig into my shoulders. I like the straps on the shopper. I am concerned about the weight though.


I’m sorry to hear that!! And I know I’m not doing a great job of steering you away from it haha. I think if you fill it up it might be a lot especially for an every day bag.  Depending on what you need to bring to the hospital I would try maybe a Goyard or an on the go tote! But this one is just incognito enough for me. I initially wanted the tan but the “FENDI” was too much of a contrast from the color of the bag. The green and black are way more subtle


----------



## papertiger

Of all the shoppers I think it's one of the nicest - and not just for the Summer. 

Con for me is the overlarge FENDI on the side, but in the black it's teeny, tiny bit more stealth


----------



## fabdiva

papertiger said:


> Of all the shoppers I think it's one of the nicest - and not just for the Summer.
> 
> Con for me is the overlarge FENDI on the side, but in the black it's teeny, tiny bit more stealth


Agreed.  I went into the Fendi store and tried the medium and large.  The black is definitely a winner and more subtle.  But I love them all.  And frankly compared to some of the other totes (where the logo is all over the bag), the "Fendi" logo isn't too jarring.  They have new colors coming out for the fall.  I saw a couple that are fantastic including a mauve.


----------



## nussie

GucciGoneWild said:


> I just got the sunshine shopper!!! I actually got it specifically for traveling and just used it on a flight.  I love the look of the bag and LOVE the tortoise shell handles.  The bag by itself is very light but if you put a lot in it it’ll be heavy (which is like obvious lol) - I just roll mine on top of my carry on so it works for me.  Even by itself it’s manageable for travel by air but I wouldn’t use it as like an every day tote bag.  What color are you interested in?? I got the green!!


Does the Sunshine tote fit under a seat in a plane? I want to purchase it for travel also!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

nussie said:


> Does the Sunshine tote fit under a seat in a plane? I want to purchase it for travel also!


Ive never had issues flying with mine.  I think it sticks out a little but I’ve never had a flight attendant say anything.  It might also depend on what seat you have


----------



## topglamchic

Bumping this thread.

I'm considering this tote for travel and also weekend use for an outing or excursion.  I was thinking of one of the ones with the exotic printing of the logo.  But after reading this thread maybe Black is better...Would love any opinion.

@fabdiva did you end up getting this tote and what are your thoughts?  I hope your son is recovering.

TIA


----------



## Iluvbags

I love this style bag. Yes the Fendi on the front is large but it’s better and more understated than a full logos everywhere type bag—in my opinion

I’ve always wondered about traveling with this bag but worried about scuffing or scratching if I have to shove it under a seat


----------

